# Just too tricky..lets see  who can solve this ??



## spironox (Aug 15, 2011)

This is quite an tricky and intruding situation at my end. At the first I don’t have any support from my Internet service provider nor any guidance any where here is the problem .

Introduction
I am having an desktop with Asus p4 p800se Mother board with on board LAN 
For access to the Internet :: an RadMax Wi-Fi Outdoor Access Point/ Client (I am having an WAN miniport PPPOE Internet dialer installed in our pc )( I have the admin access and pswds) 
For personal use ::I am also having an Belkin n150 Router 
Play toys :: An Apple ibook G4 & Google Chrome Cr-48 netbook (both Wi-Fi)

Now comes the tricky part 
My Out door Unit Lan Ip is  172.168.10.xxx
My Desktop Lan Ip is Static ip 192.168.2.xxx
My Router is Not yet configured but has 192.168.2.xxx ip default
My play toys are to be configured 

Problem::
How do I configure the ips of my appliances and gadgets to access the internet directly from the Belkin 150n router rather than using the dialer installed in my pc 

Is there any way that the Belkin router does the dialing and gets connected so that I can just turn on the Belkin router and use the other gadgets rather than installing an proxy on my pc and access the internet through my pc which in turn needs me to power up the computer then router (Belkin) and then the proxy on my computer and then the laptops and gadgets 

Any suggestions is helpful I am clueless regarding configuring WAN setting of Belkin & My Outdoor Router


----------



## hotshot05 (Aug 15, 2011)

just configure your modem to connect ti the internet directly when you turn on the modem.
configure your modem in PPPoE mode. save the username and password required for connecting to net in the modem.
after that, whenever you turn on your modem and connect other devices via wi-fi to the belkin router, they will be able to access net.

and this method makes the dialer in your PC redundant. you will not need it. 
whenever the modem is on, the internet will be on


----------



## spironox (Aug 16, 2011)

@hotshot05
By modem u mean the radmax Outdoor unit ???


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 16, 2011)

u can also try to configure the Belkin router in PPPOE mode set the username & password so that it connects to the net auto, connect ur modem to the internet port of the router so after that ur wifi equipments will connect to the belkin router & the desktop through a Ethernet cable

On configuring wifi just give a SSID of ur choice(dont hide the SSID) set the security to WPA2 PSK set a strong key & finally change the admin password of the router thats all


----------



## spironox (Aug 21, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> u can also try to configure the Belkin router in PPPOE mode set the username & password so that it connects to the net auto, connect ur modem to the internet port of the router so after that ur wifi equipments will connect to the belkin router & the desktop through a Ethernet cable



I tried the PPPOE on the belkin router but sadly it doent help me here  can u be elaborate on the IP's as I am bit confused regarding that ( 

regards
spiro


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 22, 2011)

spironox said:


> I tried the PPPOE on the belkin router but sadly it doent help me here  can u be elaborate on the IP's as I am bit confused regarding that (
> 
> regards
> spiro



did u plugin the modem to the internet port of the router


----------

